# ¿Cómo proteger cornetas (tweeter)?



## Esli Hernandez

buenas, tengo unas cornetas peavey y necesito colocarles un circuito para protegerlas, que cuando exista un corto o algo parecido se dispare un fusible o un bombillo pero que las cornetas no sufran, si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería, gracias


----------



## Dano

Antes se usaban unas bombillas en serie con la corneta (driver) , era para protegerla de los acoples, cuando sucedía uno, las lamparas brillaban  .

Ésto es porque a medida que más se encienden la lámpara (más temperatura toma), aumenta su resistencia.

Últimamente no he visto que se usen estas cosas en bafles profesionales.

Saludos


----------



## Fredy Ortegaaa

Coloca los cables en paralelo (positivo con positivo y el negativo con una sola liena que van al reproductor o a ña planta si tienes planta) y ponle un condenso de 50 micro a 47 voltios


----------



## Danielv

Las cornetas españolas DAS usan ese sistema de las bombillas, pero usan algo decente que son parecidas a las de los techos de los autos, usan dos, yo tengo unas das MI-115 y son de lo mejor aunqe nunca he tenido que reemplazar esas bombillas pero se que ese sistema de proteccion es viejo pero es fiel.  si kieres usalo


----------



## tecnicdeso

Si tienes problemas de oxidación prueba con este producto.

por cierto, eres militar?

Las cornetas te quedaran como nuevas.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Acá les paso un circuito de protección electrónica de tweeters o bocinas de alta frecuencia. No estoy seguro que sea lo que necesitan pero por las dudas se los paso.

El principio de funcionamiento es muy sencillo: entre el divisor de frecuencias del tweeter o bocina y el borne positivo de la misma se instala una resistencia de 2.2 ohms y 10 wats de potencia y en paralelo con los bornes del tweeter o la bocina se conecta este circuito que simula un par de ZENERS electrónicos que cortocircuitan el tweeter por periodos de tiempo de micro segundos cuando detectan un nivel de tensión superior precisamente a la de regulación o tensión zener.


----------



## Juan Jose

Acá les paso el esquemático, la distribución de materiales y el PCB.
La lista de materiales es la siguiente:

R1 560 ohm
R2 27 ohm
R3 68 ohm
P1 50 ohm
C1 470 nf
T1 BD139
T2 TIP2955
B1 puente de diodos de 4 amperes.

Los transistores van montados sobre un disipador de 6.5 k/W

Para regularlo es muy sencillo, las bocinas soportan entre 3 y 15 watts rms. Por lo tanto tendremos que calcular a que tensión de zener queremos que se dispare el circuito. La cuenta es 
v zener= sqrt(P * Ztw).
La tensión de entrada al circuito deberá ser de 1.4142 veces esta tensión de zener.

Por ejemplo para limitar la potencia en 10 watts y una bocina de 8 ohms tenemos que la tensión de zener es de 8.9 volts. y la tensión de entrada al circuito deberá ser de 12.6 voltios. Esta tensión la deberemos general conectando una fuente de tensión variable de corriente continua e intercalando  con el circuito una resistencia de 2.2 ohms por 10 w. Luego regulas la fuente a 12.6 voltios y subes P1 hasta que la caida de tensión en la R de 2.2 ohms es máxima lo que te indica que está trabajando bien y para una potencia de 10 w rms.
La potencia de tu bocina la sacas de las hojas de datos de la misma o de internet con el modelo.

Bueno, espero que les sea de utilidad este circuito y nos mantenemos en contacto.

saludos

JuanJose


----------



## Danielv

Pero lo tienes conectado como sale en ese diagrama ? no has probado con fusibles cilindricos ?

No se, pero en esa conexión en paralelo al explotarse el bombillo el parlante quedaria sonando ! si es que se conecta tal cual como sale en el diagrama, ahora, yo los he visto en serie y la realidad es otra


----------



## anthony123

Alguien no sistema de proteccion de cornetas a traves de un rele? es para ponerselo a un amplificador con el STK4048
Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Lo que deberias hacer es, para proteger el tweeter, realizar un filtrado a conciencia.

Prueba a ubicar un condensador de 2,2 Mf. en serie con el tweeter, y a la salida del condensador, conecta el + del tweeter y un bobinado para filtrar a modo de pasobajo, tal cual el diagrama.

Muchas veces queremos proteger tweeters mediante sistemas reductores y nos olvidamos de lo mas importante. Los tweeters son altavoces con unas frecuencias determinadas.

Si un tweeter está mal filtrado, las posibles averias no son por sobrecarga, sinó por rotura.

En el diagrama, como tantos hay en estos foros, el condensador actua como filtro de frecuencia, dejando pasar tan solo las altas frecuencias, pero por procesos del mismo, es posible que a través de el pasen pequeñas cantidades de bajas frecuencias, que son las que dañan el tweeter. El bobinado tiene baja impedancia para bajas frecuencias, mientras que para las altas tiene mucha impedancia. Literalmente, el bobinado se come las bajas frecuencias que puedan pasar a través del condensador.

Muchos fabricantes intercalan en serie con el tweeter una lampara, normalmente 24V 21W, ello conlleva una pequeña atenuación pero una protección ante sobrecargas de altas frecuencias. Tal como en el circuito que a continuación.

Espero te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

pero digo yo: para proteger la salida pues, es decir, todas las cornetas que conecte al amplificador
PD ¿o la proteccion se hace de acuerdo al tipo de corneta? he visto unos cuantos amplificadores comerciales de buena calidad que en la parte de salida colocan reles e inductancias


----------



## tecnicdeso

Ahi me has roto¡¡¡

Los reles de las salidas de los amplificadores forman parte de la protección de sobrecargas y corriente contínua para con los altavoces en general,  no de los tweeters o "cornetas".

La pequeña inductancia de la salida tampoco tiene ninguna misión protectora.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Anthoni, los reles en los amplificador comerciales instalados en la salida de parlantes de cada canal tienen varias funciones a describir:

1 - se utiliza para no tener corriente contínua en los parlantes cuando el circuito de proteccion por corriente continua se activa porque se te volo alguna rama de transistores o ambas de alguno o varios canales.

2 - Se utiliza para eliminar el clasico PLOP de encendido que producen los amplificador cuando arrancan pormetodos varios, llamados retard de conexion al encendido. En aplificadores grandes este valor de tension puede ser importante y desconarte el altavóz.

3 - se utiliza como corte de seguridad desconectando los parlantes ala salida del amplificador porque el ciruito de proteccion por sobretemperatura llegó a la temperatura maxima de funcionamiento normal y sobrepasa el valor de regulación.

4 - Se utiliza para conmutar sistemas de altavocs cuando tu amplificador es de mas de 2 canales. 

Algunas de las opciones para las que vienen esos reles a la salida de los amplificador.

SOLO por curiosidad: que es una corneta para ti?

juan jose


----------



## newnaf

el amigo anthony debe referisrse a este tipo de roteccion,
que es el famoso, llamado ´´retardo´´ que cuando encendemos el amplificador tarda unos segundos en conectar los bafles. a fin de que no reciban la descarga de los capacitorescuando encendemos nuestro amplificador.(nose si se entendio)

otra es que cuando se presenta corriente continua en nuestra linea de salida.. del amplificador al bafle. este pequeño circuito lo detecte y desconecte los bafles q estqan conectado por medio de relees del dicho circuito

y ceo tambien por logica no. si lo regulamos nosotros a la tension deseada. llegara a una potencia determinada por nosotros como maxima admitible para los bafles.. donde el circuito los desconecte..


http://www.electronicafacil.net/web/esqelec/esq164/protector altavoces.gif


este simple circuito es el que se vende en los diversos amplificador, ´´profesionales´´ 


bueno.. yo este circuito lo estoy por hacer despues les cuento

igual es sacado de www.pablin.com.ar

tambien esta publicado en un post aqui con fotos y mas información.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/


----------



## CarMol

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Antes se usaban unas bombillas en serie con la corneta, era para protegerla de los acoples, cuando sucedía uno las lamparas brillaban  .
> 
> Esto es porque a medida que más se encienden las lámparas, más temperatura toman aumentan su resistencia.
> 
> últimamente no he visto que se usen estas cosas en bafles profesionales.
> 
> Saludos




Saludos Dano.
Tengo un monitor de cornetas Peavey TLM5X que utiliza el sistema de lamparita para proteger el twetter, pero se daño un dispositivo que parece un condensador y tiene escrito lo siguiente: R025 B4JS. Por favor si puedes ayudarme a saber que es y de que valor. Este dispositivo esta en paralelo a la lampara y se puso en corto, entonces la lampara no hace nada.
Ayuda por favor..................... Gracias......................


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos.
Queria comentarles que Peavy todavia utiliza este sistema a bombillas para proteger los driver de alta frecuencia.  lo denomina SOUND WARD y se puede ver en este link:

http://www.peavey.com/products/brow...140/Sound Guard(TM) HF Protection Circuit.cfm

Otro que esta utilizando este sistema es SKP que especifica como bulbo de 20 watss 12 volts las protecciones de los drivers de HF. Se puede ver aqui:

http://www.skpaudio.com/v2/producto_descripcion.php?accID=82

Carmol, en un bafle de uso general marca EV, tiene un sistema de proteccion similar por bombilla de 21W y 12 voltios y en paralelo tiene una resistencia de 10 ohms por 20 watts. Prueba con esto porque debe ser una resistencia no creo que un condensador.

saludos

Jusn Jose.


----------



## andresssdj

hola, el bulbo de 12v, no tendrias que ir entre el positivo del amplificador y el positivo del tweeter, en serie con alguna resistencia que haga de atenuador? que gracia tiene ponerlo en el negativo?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Este engendro corta la señal a los parlantes si la tension aplicada es demasiado alta (Volumen)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7742


----------



## Nico17

Fogonazo de que forma se elige a que volumen cortar la señal a los parlantes?


----------



## profex

CarMol dijo:
			
		

> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antes se usaban unas bombillas en serie con la corneta, era para protegerla de los acoples, cuando sucedía uno las lamparas brillaban  .
> 
> Esto es porque a medida que más se encienden las lámparas, más temperatura toman aumentan su resistencia.
> 
> últimamente no he visto que se usen estas cosas en bafles profesionales.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos Dano.
> Tengo un monitor de cornetas Peavey TLM5X que utiliza el sistema de lamparita para proteger el twetter, pero se daño un dispositivo que parece un condensador y tiene escrito lo siguiente: R025 B4JS. Por favor si puedes ayudarme a saber que es y de que valor. Este dispositivo esta en paralelo a la lampara y se puso en corto, entonces la lampara no hace nada.
> Ayuda por favor..................... Gracias......................
Hacer clic para expandir...



Que tal, buenas noches....

esta es mi primera participación en este foro tan completo de electrónica, ya que me acabo de registrar y he estado leyendo los temas y no hay lugar a la participación, por las respuestas tan acertadas y completas de todos los compañeros.

Antes que nada una disculpa por retomar este tema un poco antiguo.

Tengo unos bafles peavey TLS2, y traen el sistema Sound Guard del que se habla en este comentario que estoy citando, precisamente con dos elementos en paralelo antes de la unidad de agudos, uno es efectivamente una lámpara de 20W 12V, muy facil de conseguir, pero la otra pieza, es un elemento con numeración RXE030, de 40A 60V según datos que he conseguido.

Esto no es un condensador, es un dispositivo protector de circuitos. Aqui en Mèxico parece que es dificil de conseguir.

A mi se me quemó gracias al mal manejo de estas unidades por parte de una persona sin experiencia, que no solo daño este dispositivo, sinó tambien la lámpara al someter cada uno a una salida de 600W RMS.

Bueno...los refiero a este documento PDF para que vean las caracteristicas de estos dispositivos de protección.

http://www.technobase.jp/eclib/OTHER/DATASHEET/rxepolysw.pdf

Espero tener la oportunidad de saludarlos pronto...


----------



## unleased!

Danielv dijo:
			
		

> No se, pero en esa conexión en paralelo al explotarse el bombillo el parlante quedaria sonando ! si es que se conecta tal cual como sale en el diagrama, ahora, yo los he visto en serie y la realidad es otra


 O no...
Hay algunas guirnaldas que las bombillas de navidad se fabrican de tal manera que al fundirse se queden en corto para que el resto siga luciendo. Si pones una bombilla de esas y se funde se creará un corto en paralelo con el altavoz. Si no tiene proteccion no creo que salga bién parado el amplificador   
Saludos.


----------



## electro2595

lo que dices que parece un condensador es un polyswitch http://www.foroselectronica.es/f53/funcionamiento-polyswitch-1608.html


----------



## galicu

Ya lei todos sus comentarios y las imagenes de los circuitos y todo esta bien....

Pero nadie soluciona ni nadie esclarece bien que hay que utilizar para *P*roteger unos simples parlantes para que no se dañen...
Saludos a todos

Bueno amigos a_*QU*_i esta la solucion a lo proteccion de Tweeter
Espero que les agrade-....
Saludos

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Protector-tweeter.html

http://www.plaquetodo.com/Cd2003/Cd4/Libro9.htm


----------



## pablito_ts_16

Bueno amigos me compré éste  driver , especificaciones:

rms/max:20/50W
8ohms
s.p.l:98db
frecuencia: 1k-20khz


Le puse un capacitor poliester 250v 2u2 en serie , también le puse una resistencia de 15 Ohm 10 W  pero no es la misma calidad que con el capacitor solo. ¿Es suficiente para protegerlo?

¿Que me recomiendan que le deje o le ponga?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele una bobina de 30 espiras de cable de 1 mm sobre forma de aire de 1 cm de diámetro , en paralelo con el tweeter , y el capàcitor de 2,2 en serie.

Para protejerlo agregale una lámpara.

Ver el archivo adjunto 25711

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

En condiciones normales está apagada o podría ponerse rojiza , si te excedés , se enciende y *proteje* al driver.


----------



## fernandob

de el real dictionary of academiy de audiofilos:

lamparita = audioritmic pulse mode + resistive limitation bulbe


----------



## pablito_ts_16

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> En condiciones normales está apagada o podría ponerse rojiza , si te excedés , se enciende y *proteje* al driver.



voy a probar sin la lamparita.


----------



## gmoraleda

galicu dijo:


> Ya lei todos sus comentarios y las imagenes de los circuitos y todo esta bien....
> 
> Pero nadie soluciona ni nadie esclarece bien que hay que utilizar para *P*roteger unos simples parlantes para que no se dañen...
> Saludos a todos
> 
> Bueno amigos a_*QU*_i esta la solucion a lo proteccion de Tweeter
> Espero que les agrade-....
> Saludos
> 
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Protector-tweeter.html
> 
> http://www.plaquetodo.com/Cd2003/Cd4/Libro9.htm



Alguien probó esta opción? Se podria decir que se parece al PCB que ofreció Juan José al principio? Quiza la ventaja de la de plaquetodo es que la alimentación es la misma para diferentes potencias, solo hay que reemplazaar dos resistencias segun la potencia.


----------



## renedogti

Hola he estado viendo varios foros y parece que aquí es donde mas he visto que se habla del tema de las bombillas como protección de tweeters, pero nadie habla  de como se puede calcular ,¿ como eliges el voltage y la potencia de las bombillas dependiendo de los tweeters que tengas?

por ejemplo si tienes un tweeter de 50w (20w rms) que bombilla se puede elegir? ¿una de 12v 15w? ¿o una de 24v 15w? o no tiene nada que ver la potencia de la bombilla con respecto a la potencia a limitar?
pues esa es la duda, no encuentro nadie que diga por que unos valores u otros. un saludo atodos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Hola foreros! Yo he probado el circuito de proteccion a tiristores,y bien,no me agrada,hace que los drivers hagan chirridos y chasquidos,y ademas de eso note que las membranas al activarse la proteccion vibran mas,porque ese circuito no llega a cortar,mas bien es como si variara la impedancia cuando se activa,encima al ir despues del filtro este mismo deja de filtrar correctamente.
Yo he pensado en variar el circuito,en vez de probocar un corto lo mejor seria que al activarse derivara a una resistencia de gran valor en serie con el tweeter,asi atenua la señal y la resistencia disipa la temperatura.He pensado esto porque colocar directamente una resistencia atenua demasiado,ademas en mi caso los tweeters van con amplificador dedicado a frecuencias agudas,y los drivers de medios igual.


----------



## Fogonazo

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Hola foreros! Yo he probado el circuito de proteccion a tiristores,. . . .



¿ Y donde se puede ver ese circuito ?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Pues lo habeis posteado aqui,yo yace tiempo que lo tenia rulando por el ordenador.

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Protector-tweeter.html


----------



## Fogonazo

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Pues lo habeis posteado aqui,yo yace tiempo que lo tenia rulando por el ordenador.
> 
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Protector-tweeter.html



Eso *NO* me gusta, nadie garantiza que los 2 SCR se disparen con la misma tensión lo que dejaría sobre el tweeter un resto de continua 

Mira los demás protectores de este tema.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Precisamente por eso dije que no me agrada,lo he probado,y antes de eyo ya tenia grandes dudas.
Lo mejor seria con un triac,y derivando a una resistencia en serie con el tweeter,que haga una proteccion sutil y efectiva.Yo tengo limitador en el crossover digital,pero aveces de poco sirve,siempre hay algun desaprensivo cuando alquilo el equipo que mete la zarpa....y se carga los parametros y en consecuencia se quema algun driver de medios o de agudos.


----------



## Fogonazo

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Precisamente por eso dije que no me agrada,lo he probado,y antes de eyo ya tenia grandes dudas.
> _*Lo mejor seria con un triac*_,y derivando a una resistencia en serie con el tweeter,que haga una proteccion sutil y efectiva.Yo tengo limitador en el crossover digital,pero aveces de poco sirve,siempre hay algun desaprensivo cuando alquilo el equipo que mete la zarpa....y se carga los parametros y en consecuencia se quema algun driver de medios o de agudos.



*Tampoco*, el umbral de disparo el TRIAC en un sentido puede diferir del del sentido contrario.

Mejor opción: Puente rectificador onda completa + transistor o zener o ¿¿??


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Si,es la opcion que habia pensado,se me habia ocurrido primero lo de los zener,luego pense lo del transistor.Pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre ni encontre un circuito adecuado,y transistores de potencia tengo a patadas.Tengo 12 tweeter tipo bala y 6 drivers de medios,me desespera mucho la proteccion.Peavey utiliza un circuito con un puente rectificador para alimentar un relé,pero claro,lo del relé no me agrada,asi que pense en modificar ese circuito para zeners o transistores,o las dos cosas.

Eminence ha sacado un sistema de proteccion pasivo programable por ordenador,aun está pendiente de patente,para grandes potencias no precisa alimentacion externa:

D-fend SA300

http://blog.adamhall.com/es/2013/04...n-programable-para-altavoces-el-d-fend-sa300/



Ahi les dejo un enlace con un sistema de proteccion con mosfets
https://www.google.es/url?sa=i&rct=...SO1MuU_GSWgdh-Vjtqy-Zj9w&ust=1387585946247603


----------



## Raulelcapo24

Hola , tengo un problema con el fusible de mi Peavey pv 215 y con mi potencia Peavey pvi 2500 2x690w , el problema es que adentro del bafle tiene un divisor de frecuencia que tiene 2 lamparas y de ves en cuando si le pongo musica con agudos se empiesan a encender un poco , mi pregunta es como tengo que hacer para no quemar ni el driver rx 14 que lleva mi bafle ni quemar los fusibles y andar cambiandolo cada rato , les dejo bien las caracteristicas que uso
Peavey pv 215 700w programa 
Peavey pvi 2500 2x690w 4 ohm
Gemini Ps3 3 canales
Driver de agudos Peavey rx 14 1,4\'\' 60w ...


----------



## Fogonazo

El efecto de la lámparas es normal cuando estas excediendo la potencia, se calientan y ponen incandescentes, esto disminuye la potencia que se le aplica al/los tweeters.
La/las lámparas es una forma habitual de proteger los los tweeters. 
El amplificador *NO* ni se entera de esto.


----------



## MaxXr3

Hola ... Alguien me podria a ayudar con la elección de componentes para protejer mis drivers de medios y tweeters .
No tengo mucha experiencia en esto, se que llevaria unos capasitores y talvez resistencias, pero no se con certeza. Cualquier ayuda me serviria mucho . Dejo los datos de los elementos. Muchas Gracias, Max

Potencia  ( CHAOS C-800 ) BOSS 1800W/4 - 150rms x 4 a 0.01 % 4 ohms ( 2 salidas para 2 drivers y 2 para 2 twiters )
esta potencia divide sus 4 salidas en 2 canales. pemite variar la potencia de salidas individualmente.

los Drivers son JBL Selenium 250 onix - de 100 rms - freq. 4000hz a 9000hz - impedancia 8 ohms

los tweeters son selenium ST-302 - Respuesta frecuencia @ 10 dv 3500-20000 Hz - impedancia 8 ohms - 50 rms ...


----------



## crimson

Por acá hay algo:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/09/protector-de-parlantes_6027.html
Saludos C


----------



## MaxXr3

Si esta buenisimo... pero no es lo que necesito... quisiera saver que capacitor colocar y si necesito agregarle una resistencia. 

Ademas tengo 2 sub de 12" Selenium Bass ( 4 Ohm ) y a estos los pienso tirar con una potencia  Boos de 2800 w mono (ésta es estable a 1 Ohm ) ,  conectado en paralelo los 2 que me daria una impedancia total de 2 Ohms.
Esto ultimo esta bien o hay manera de llevarlos a 1 Ohm y aprovechar la potencia al maximo ?


----------



## Juan Jose

Raulelcapo24 dijo:
			
		

> Hola , tengo un problema con el fusible de mi Peavey pv 215 y con mi potencia Peavey pvi 2500 2x690w , el problema es que adentro del bafle tiene un divisor de frecuencia que tiene 2 lamparas y de ves en cuando si le pongo musica con agudos se empiesan a encender un poco , mi pregunta es como tengo que hacer para no quemar ni el driver rx 14 que lleva mi bafle ni quemar los fusibles y andar cambiandolo cada rato , les dejo bien las caracteristicas que uso
> Peavey pv 215 700w programa
> Peavey pvi 2500 2x690w 4 ohm
> Gemini Ps3 3 canales
> Driver de agudos Peavey rx 14 1,4\'\' 60w ...




Hola. Tengo una caja en reparación PV215. querés que te pase le diagrama del crosover para analizar hasta que potencia podes entregarle a las cajas?. 
Dato: la potencia de programa no es la RMS. 
La caja tiene dos woofer Pro15 de 200 watts RMS o sea no deberías entregarle mas de 400 watts RMS a cada canal. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## celsopuma

Saludos, y perdón si estoy en el foro equivocado.

Quiero proteger un driver selenium de 125rms, de acuerdo a los cálculos que hice, debo poner un ptc (PolySwitch)de 3.9 amp y 60v. Pero sucede que solo consigo de 2.5amp a 60v, y 4 amp a 30v. Entonces mi pregunta es, corro algún riesgo de quemar el driver si pongo el de 30v..??

Cabe mencionar que dicho driver(en total 4, dos por canal) lo voy a utilizar con un crossover activo, y la protección que le quiero dar es solo por precaución si en algún momento me paso de potencia.


----------



## pandacba

Que potencia tiene tu equipo???
Un PTC no es la mejor solución
Debes utilizar el buscador del foro mira aqui->https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/aporte-circuito-proteccion-integral-amplificadores-altavoces-79006/


----------



## celsopuma

Saludos pandacba, pienso amplificar los cuatro drivers(dos por canal) con una potencia crown de 750w por canal. Y como dije para eso tengo un crossover activo, pero quiero darle una protección extra por si en algún momento exagero con le volumen. Algunos  utilizan un foco(bombillo, lámpara) de 24V y 48W, pero me parece una mejor opción utilizar un ptc, ya que he visto en muchos crossovers de buena calidad que utilizan el ptc.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que no te quepa duda que les sale más barato el PTC que las lámparas ¿ O te pensas que la ventaja es para vos ?  

La lámpara le limita la potencia sin "cortes" , esos fusibles rearmables harán corte por temperatura y volverán a conectar cuando enfrien . . . nada bueno para trabajar profesionalmente 

Si el PTC es para 30 V , esa es la máxima tensión en la que puedan operar , si te excedés vaya a saber si quedan abiertos o se ponen en corto eliminando la protección programada 

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

celsopuma dijo:


> Saludos, y perdón si estoy en el foro equivocado.
> 
> Quiero proteger un driver selenium de 125rms, de acuerdo a los cálculos que hice, debo poner un ptc (PolySwitch)de 3.9 amp y 60v. Pero sucede que solo consigo de 2.5amp a 60v, y 4 amp a 30v. Entonces mi pregunta es, corro algún riesgo de quemar el driver si pongo el de 30v..??
> 
> Cabe mencionar que dicho driver(en total 4, dos por canal) lo voy a utilizar con un crossover activo, y la protección que le quiero dar es solo por precaución si en algún momento me paso de potencia.



Cual es la máxima potencia de salida del amplificador de los tweeters??
Como van conectados los dos tweeters??


----------



## celsopuma

La potencia maxima  es de 700w por canal, los tweeters van directo a la salida de la potencia, claro que el corte de frecuencia lo hago antes, con un crossover activo ashly xr4001.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

celsopuma dijo:


> La potencia maxima  es de 700w por canal, los tweeters van directo a la salida de la potencia, claro que el corte de frecuencia lo hago antes, con un crossover activo ashly xr4001.


Como estás conectados los tweeters???? En serie o en paralelo????
Y fijate si tus poly-switch se parecen a alguno de *ESTOS*.


----------



## celsopuma

En paralelo, son cajas de 3 vias, y claro el poly-switch es como un condensador cerámico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Según mis cálculos, si querés sacar la máxima potencia de ambos tweeters necesitás más de 30V sobre el paralelo, así que no podés usar el de 30V por que lo podés destruir por sobretensión. Entonces te conviene usar el de 60V, que además limita a una corriente mas baja...(yo supongo eso, por que vos no has dado ningún dato de la marca o modelo del poly-switch que vas a usar)


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/pa-systems/174053-diy-pa-speakers-setup-line-array-8.html


----------



## celsopuma

Dr. Zoidberg, gacias, tenia esa duda sobre los 30v o 60v, y sobre las marcas pues no tengo idea cual seria la mas recomendable, ya que como dije según los cálculos que hice necesito de 3.9 amp, en todo caso alguna marca en especial que me pueda recomendar, gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

celsopuma dijo:


> en todo caso alguna marca en especial que me pueda recomendar, gracias.


Ahí no vas a tener suerte.... normalmente, en el tercer mundo, hay que poner lo que se consiga en el mercado de tu país


----------



## celsopuma

En realidad en mi país no encuentro los ptc, pero siempre los compro en ebay, al final de cuentas voy a comprar el que consiga porque tampoco es que hay una variedad de marcas disponibles....


----------

